# John Williams said hyperinflation unavoidable by 2014



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Before It's News

He said that real inflation, the way it was measured in 1980, is now running at 10%. He also said that the Fed is increasing the amount of the debt that it's monetizing. That the vast amount of spending mandated in Obamacare will lead to more money printing. Other countries continue to move away from using the dollar as a reserve currency. And the Fed will create as much money as necessary to keep the world banking system stable. Which will lead to the destruction of the dollar.

John Williams has a website, shadowstats.com where he produces statistics the way they used to be calculated. Before the government made them almost meaningless.


----------



## Corkster (Jan 25, 2011)

I follow shadowstats, a great service to keep us 'grounded' in reality.
In the 70's inflation was 7% compounded for 10 years, we remember this as terrible. 
crash and depression like event. Then comes real bad inflation.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Corkster said:


> I follow shadowstats, a great service to keep us 'grounded' in reality.
> In the 70's inflation was 7% compounded for 10 years, we remember this as terrible.
> crash and depression like event. Then comes real bad inflation.


I was in the work force during the recession of the early 70's. It wasn't near as bad as it is now. I was layed-off from a manufacturing job and then went out and got another job within a month. There was some serious inflation after this event.

Gas was for 24 cents a gallon.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Bill S is right.

On the threat meter , a lot of things could happen.

War , EMP event, A world wide epidemic, or a failure of the economy.

All of these things might happen.

Hyperinflation is a sure thing !

Any of the above will create the same delimias.


----------



## Corkster (Jan 25, 2011)

things are very different, much worse now. in 1980 the USA was the world's largest creditor now we are the largest debtor, exports greatly exceeded imports, the value of the dollar having been off the gold standard since 1972 is much lower now. i bought callable bonds paying 18.5% in 1981, the Federal Reserve now buys treasury notes to keep the rates at zero. still, no matter how hard I try many in my own family refuse to do even basic steps to insure themselves against a run on the banks or empty shelves in the stores.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Corkster said:


> things are very different, much worse now. in 1980 the USA was the world's largest creditor now we are the largest debtor, exports greatly exceeded imports, the value of the dollar having been off the gold standard since 1972 is much lower now. i bought callable bonds paying 18.5% in 1981, the Federal Reserve now buys treasury notes to keep the rates at zero. still, no matter how hard I try many in my own family refuse to do even basic steps to insure themselves against a run on the banks or empty shelves in the stores.


Try to get your family into gardening! Its time to start working the ground in our region! At least with a garden they may not starve!


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Marc Faber said two years ago that the chance of hyperinflation in the USA is now 100%. His time line was suggested but I don't remember what it was. 
George Soros has a video found on Youtube saying that a devalued US Dollar is imperative to the New World Order. It's planned according to him so they can accelerate the SDR program which is already in place in a small scale. You can see SDRs also at your local Post Office on international shipments (maybe money oerders?) I've seen it. The SDR is the new global trade currency he has planned.
James Dines just made some comment on Eric King News that the GLOBAL QE program was what the Fed was actually announcing this week when they said they were going to hold interest rates at near zero for the next 3 yrs. I wasn't listening closely, but he said something about people not ready to accept or understand global QE which is a guarantee. Heck, you know it's coming.


----------



## wolfer (Jan 25, 2012)

I think we are having hyper inflation now and for the near future before the end of the year it will be deflation and martial law.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We're not having hyperinflation now. Hyperinflation is defined in various ways but one of them is annual inflation in excess of 50%. We're not there yet.


----------



## Crossedup (Feb 19, 2012)

No but inflation is def sneaking up on us all. I haven't had a raise in a couple of years and it's getting harder to make ends meet even as we continue to cut back. It very well may be due to the rise in the cost of living but its def more than the norm from the previous 10 years! I believe inflation will become a lot more evident to the average working class family over the up coming year.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

That's what used to be called price inflation. Inflation is actually printing currency. Inflating the currency. The price inflation catches up later.


----------

